# Girl Issues



## TigerBarb12

Ok, I had a girlfriend, one who took my virginity, one I loved with all my heart and bent over backwards for, and I found out February 20 that she had been with another guy, her "Real" boyfriend. I have not been able to get over her, and whenever I go to the mall to find a new girl, they all ignore me... I feel so unwanted, like Im gonna die alone.


----------



## Ghost Knife

TigerBarb12 said:


> Ok, I had a girlfriend, one who took my virginity, one I loved with all my heart and bent over backwards for, and I found out February 20 that she had been with another guy, her "Real" boyfriend. I have not been able to get over her, and whenever I go to the mall to find a new girl, they all ignore me... I feel so unwanted, like Im gonna die alone.


Eh, it happens in the teenage years. In my opinion women don't know what love is until they are at least 18 years old. Most relationships up until that point are usually infatuations for them. Before anyone jumps on me I am talking out of my personal experience and the experiences of many men that I personally now.


----------



## TigerBarb12

That is true.... sad thing is, she was 18 years old


----------



## ApplePie

Don't go to the mall to find girls... they are there to SHOP, not find a guy.


----------



## Ghost Knife

ApplePie said:


> Don't go to the mall to find girls... they are there to SHOP, not find a guy.


Exactly, my places of choice when I was dating were church gatherings, bowling alleys, and baseball games. The women you find at bars, clubs, or malls are usually not relationship material.


----------



## TigerBarb12

Good point..


----------



## Fishfirst

You are way to young to think about dying alone... college is a lot of fun when your single. You definately don't want to be hung up on one girl for your early 20's


----------



## TigerBarb12

I wont be hung up on any in my 20's...


----------



## emc7

Hang in there. life gets better. Only a handful of jocks and cheerleaders love high school and many of them go down hill from the there. For the rest of us life just gets better and better. You start to control your own time and who you associate with and you meet more and more people who will understand and value you will like what you like and enjoy being with you. You can be the only person like you in a 2000 person high school, but there are 200 million in the US. Go to college and suddenly there are 20,000 people and most of the 'mall princesses' aren't there and those there are have similar interests and goals as you because they have made one decision the same as you did. 

At 17, emotions want to rule your life. Don't let them, don't let your thoughts loop. Go out and do something. Do something physical, read a book, help someone else, just occupy your time until that black weight sucking the life from you eases up. If you just sit and think, it will drag you down into a pit. Get up, take a bath, go out, do something you used to enjoy, go help someone with their pet project, smell the roses, feel the wind, just be. It gets better, I promise.


----------



## NatBarry

Sorry to hear that, im sure you'll find someone in the future. Dont give up hope, your still young.


----------



## Guest

at 17 your crying that your afraid that you'll die alone? for real? at 17? come on man! your way to friggin young to be worrying about this kinda crap! at 17 i was flipping girls faster than i could change my boxers. it does help A LOT...if you play in a band.....go learn to play the guitar man! u'll have em flockin at you at a rate that u really wouldnt be able to handle if you like the fast kinda women. Ghost_Knife's idea is the best if your lookin for a serious thing but at 17 i dont think u outta be getting serious. have fun. play the field. fill up em lil black books matey!

honestly if u ask me, your better off with out a woman if your in the fish keepin hobby. they really chew up ur time and resources.

thats just me though.


----------



## Osiris

Ghost Knife said:


> Exactly, my places of choice when I was dating were church gatherings, bowling alleys, and baseball games. The women you find at bars, clubs, or malls are usually not relationship material.





LOL I had to laugh at this, cuz I met a few due to Church events, and i'm not a religous guy wutsoever. LOL

It's always tough getting over someone thought had a real connection with. Best thing is not to go out finding another one, but hang with friends, do hobbies or something to keep your mind busy, and when least expect it, one will come along. Summer is nearly here, and we all know how summer is ripe for the picking  LOL


----------



## Ghost Knife

Osiris said:


> LOL I had to laugh at this, cuz I met a few due to Church events, and i'm not a religous guy wutsoever. LOL
> 
> It's always tough getting over someone thought had a real connection with. Best thing is not to go out finding another one, but hang with friends, do hobbies or something to keep your mind busy, and when least expect it, one will come along. Summer is nearly here, and we all know how summer is ripe for the picking  LOL


Mmmmm...doughnuts...I mean bikinis. *Drool*


----------



## lohachata

i "am" going to die alone..but i am old..my time is not far off..no reason to shed tears over it..just how things happened..
prepare yourself for a long ride..there will be bumps in the road.things will not always go your way.keep each of those bumps are a learning experience..

you are going to be just fine....


----------



## Tallonebball

Yeah man college is where its all, that the High school stuff is bs. Relax, enjoy life, find a new hobby and get your mind on it. Basketball was always a way for me to "get away" from my real life, you need to find a hobby like that. I went through girls like no ones business in high school but they were all worth nothing, it wasn't until college that my meet my now girlfriend and we are going on 3 years strong now. Everything will work out for the better you'll see.


----------



## hXcChic22

I agree on most counts with this thread. At 17, you're still young, you don't need to think you're going to die alone just because love hasn't stuck for you yet. My husband and I are oddballs; we started dating when I was 14 and he was almost 18. The sad truth is, we were oddballs because we were both mature enough to handle a steady and committed relationship at a young age. Most people in high school are too worried about when the next big party is, or "boohoohoo, my parents won't let me stay out until 2 AM on a school night", or "they won't let me DO ANYTHING!! Waaaaah."
I tell people over and over again, my experience doesn't mean squat. In this day and age, being married at 19 is practically taboo, and that's because most people can't handle it, and want to stay single and party, play the field, etc. And that's fine. But you can't say, "well, all my other friends have gf/bf and I'm so lonely" because chances are, they won't be together forever. 
I don't advocate going out and doing everyone that wears a bra, but you don't need to be hung up on one girl at 17, either, especially if it's obvious she didn't appreciate you. Give it time, and when it's real, you'll know it.


----------



## Albino_101

I would say wait until your second year in college, but if you really need a girl now, sports events are your best bet.


----------



## snyderguy

keep your chin up. i've been single for over a year now after a pretty harsh break up similar to yours except she moved in with the guy a week after we broke up and I'm just now finding someone that I have interest in. You just have to be patient. :]


----------



## TigerBarb12

Thanks everyone, today I just kinda enjoyed the sun and my day off work. I do need to stay away from the mall, can't stand seeing the couples there


----------



## snyderguy

Yupp, been there. Done that. 

But once you go to college, you'll make tons of guy friends and that'll help a lot when you're single and all.


----------



## daniel89

Hehe sorta sounds like me cheer up its just part of life is getting strong living through the things that bring you down in life and to overcome them. Best place to find chicks is myspace! jking dont do that  go to walmart they are crawling everywhere


----------



## hXcChic22

Ew, Wal-Mart chicks... go Target!!


----------



## Ghost Knife

hXcChic22 said:


> Ew, Wal-Mart chicks... go Target!!


How about neither?


----------



## Guest

yea seriously. neither. ur asking for trouble.


----------



## hXcChic22

Well, I for one was joking about trolling Target for chicks, and I'm pretty sure Dan was too... but like TheOldSalt said, sarcasm is lost over the internet. :roll:


----------



## timmo2009

gotta love couger hunting at the grocery store!!!


----------



## Guest

lol i know u were tori but dan i really have my doubts. am glad you're staying away from the malls TB. its a good thing. seeing couples can only serve to remind you of what u once had and it can be painful. go hang out a bristo have coffee. read a book while ur doin it. am sure u'll find the one u need there. bars and malls attract the kind of women who are lookin for a short term fling. though u just MIGHT luck out and find an exception to the rule but all that depends on what fate has planned for u.


----------



## emc7

Wal-mart? Hmm, might be an idea. Certainly you won't have a cheap date with a girl you meet in Neiman-Marcus or Saks.


----------



## Guest

I actually would really recommend Wal-Mart for finding a girl. You can really find some keepers there, it's filled with beautiful woman.


----------



## Three

I only date women i meet in boutiques, or the produce isle. Standards, get some.


----------



## Guest

But really in regards to what the original poster was saying....if you are getting that bent out of shape over a high school girl friend cheating on you and think your worthless......than just use a tie to end your life.


----------



## Three

how do you end your life with a tie? i don't get it.


----------



## Guest

You're really not that inventive?
-put it around a pole or object higher than yourself and then put it around your neck and hang from it
-stuff it down your throat so you can't breath
-put it around your neck and tighten until you can't breath
-Tie one end to a cement block and the other end to your neck and drop said block off of a very very tall building

Ugly people piss me off.


----------



## Guest

Irony it first.


----------



## Guest

Yea you gotta make sure it's soft so it's not uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest

don't feed trolls


----------



## br00tal_dude

troll.....


----------



## Guest

Ease up home slice.

Just offering up some good advice.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Hugefishnut said:


> Yea you gotta make sure it's soft so it's not uncomfortable.


Are you sure you're not just a huge nut minus the fish part?


----------



## Guest

trolls begone!


----------



## Guest

don't feed trolls


----------



## Guest

Don't feed trolls.


----------



## Guest

don't feed trolls


----------



## Guest

Eluviet said:


> ignore this quote and don't feed trolls


Hey man... can we get this thread back on topic now?


To the OP, you're too young to worry about this girl. You have your whole life full of disappointments like this ahead of you. Don't sweat it dude.


----------



## Guest

sure we can  we got u to steer us! watch out i tend to headbutt a lot.


----------



## Guest

Oh snap


----------



## Guest

that looks a dwarf warrior from World Of Warcraft! LOL


----------



## Guest

I think it's from the lord of the rings.

but you would be on WOW.


----------



## Guest

sure i would. its fun. a concept lost on kids like ur self. am a serious gamer man and i play a lotta stuff. am on COD4 MW2 atm on a hacked server.


----------



## Guest

no u dont. dont try. not now. not ever.


----------



## Guest

LOL. night kid. i have an early day ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

not for me. am well ahead of the GMT.


----------

